# New Custom Props for Halloween 2015



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Last October I decided to start making my own props again. I think it was the result of not wanting to fight over inventory with other sellers and beside it was October and I wanted to have some fun. 

I begin by making a bunch of Corpse Heads. My profile picture is one of the 1st ones I did. These Corpse Heads were different than other ones I made because I made them from scratch save for the glass eyes. In the past I used Bucky Skulls, both the 3 piece(4th quality, awful shape) and 2 piece 2nd quality(Ha!!! More like 5th quality). I used techniques that were recommended by people online in blogs and on other pages. What i found was a complete mess. Stain and plastic for example never go good together. Although there are some other techniques I would use on say a Bucky Skeleton now that I didn't use then. 

I wanted my own unique experience so I just made everything up as I went. I found a sort of freedom in that. Listening to others advice can sometimes stand in the way of what you're trying to do. Let the learning experience be real not imagined by reading a book. Nothing is like hands on. 

I like my Corpse Heads and all the trick or treaters were fascinated by them as I put them on display. They're all hand painted and not airbrushed. In the future I may start air brushing to speed things up. 

In addition to my new Corpse Head like I've started producing severed fingers and severed eyeball props. I really worked hard to create veins on the white portion which I made yellow. I was trying to make my eyes look different than other peoples offerings. 

Silicone body parts is a new area for me. I think selling a Chinese made vinyl finger prop for $18(yikes, but he paid it)only to have the customer fly off the handle pushed me in that direction. I have a lot to learn about silicone but mostly avoiding waste. I have some ideas. If the snow would ever melt and it would warm up....

In a week or two I'll introduce some other new props that will all sell for $5 shipped. Should be fun.


----------

